# [ 2009 ] Sick In Mexico



## sg0578280 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello

I am going to Mexico for the first time in April and I read that a lot of folks get sick.  Can someone tell me what type of medications to take with me. I plan to take some rolaid and diarrhoea medications. Does anyone suggest antibiotics?. or anything else?

thanks


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 29, 2009)

A lot of people I know who go to Mexico take Pepto Bismol chewable tablets along.

They chew 1 before they eat . the idea is to coat the stomach to prevent trouble.

I have gone a number of times to Mexico and do the above the first 2-3 days then stop with no problems

Be aware Pepto has some aspirin product in it - so if you cant take aspirin be careful


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been 7 times with no issues with food. If you have a week stomach you might consider pepto or yogurt. Don't over do it with drinking in the sun as that will cause you to get sick also.


----------



## stugy (Mar 29, 2009)

We have been going to Mexico every year for at least 10 years.  We go to Puerto Vallarta.  We never get sick and we do not take any medications with us.  We believe that if you use your head, you will be fine.  Do not eat from street vendors.  Drink only filtered water which is standard in most resorts.  And only eat in well known restaurants (not necessarily expensive ones).  Most people who get sick have been "partying"  (drinking) too much and blame it on the water or food.
Enjoy
Pat


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 29, 2009)

We traveled 20 years in Mexico without anything happening; THEN  the one big problem we did get (Diarrhea) we traced down to stopping at a nice, clean-looking Fresh Juice Bar and drinking fresh orange juice.  We thought we were street smart, but that one got us big time


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 29, 2009)

Where are you going in Mexico?

I have had many people SWEAR that if you do get a case of Montezuma's Revenge, the best treatment is to buy a whole pineapple, cut it up and sit down and eat the WHOLE THING yourself in one sitting.  Problem solved.

We were at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta last year and I several of us in the group actually had the opposite problem....ended up bound up for several days after eating our body weight in super cheesy tacos etc at Taco Break at the resort.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2009)

If you have a sensitive tummy or weakened immune system, drink bottled water, don't eat street food, salads or fresh veggies you don't peel. Carry Pepto chewables. If very sensitive, get some Lomotil for diaharrea.

If you have a 'normal' gut, don't worry about it. The veggies you buy in Mexico are the same ones you buy at home. Your TS will have filtered water from the tap, wash and eat as usual. I've been going to Mexico for decades and not had any more gut issues than traveling anywhere else. More rich/spicy foods, different water, a bit more alcohol than we're used to, will sometimes result in a little 'tourista'.  

Use common sense when it comes to what you eat/drink. Wash your hands often, keep them away from your nose/mouth. Use Purel before you eat.

Don't obsess over it. Have fun!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Barbeque (Mar 29, 2009)

A doctor told me Peptol Bismol  (Bismuth) may actually kill parasites or bad bugs.  You might start taking Probiotics prior to going and continue during your trip and a few days after returning home.  Jarro Dophilus does not need refrigeration and there are also some other brands that dont.  
Medicine like Lomatil may stop the runs but your body is trying to expel something it may be better to get it out (Same Doctors advice )
We eat at established restaurants only and avoid the small vendors.   
If you drink alcohol make sure you also drink plenty of water (Bottled) so you dont get dehydration.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2009)

We take the little green diarrhea pills - imodium, generic name Loperamide.  The only time we had a significant problem was 20 years ago when we stayed at a hotel (a nice one) before we bought a TS.  Take the advice above and you'll be fine, but in case you're not, a little green pill will probably do the trick.

I was once advised to take Cipro; we carried it with us for years and never needed it.  I have a severe reaction to Mango skin and take predinisone with me just in case.  We also take bandaids, antibiotic ointment, cortisone cream, and tylenol, which we use no more or less than at home.  

If you're staying at one of the major timeshares or resorts you likely will not have a problem, and if you do, they should have a nurse or doctor on call as well as meds for common traveler's ailments in the mini-markets.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94612


----------



## missmarie (Mar 29, 2009)

*rinse after jumping into the cenotes*

A group of us went twice and 2 got sick. We all ate from street vendors, avoiding water, fresh salads and ice. The 2 that got it both hit the cenotes.
They both had sort of a lingering GI upset, diarrhea, no vomitting. It lasted a couple of weeks. Cipro was prescribed and resolved the issue.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 29, 2009)

I rarely have stomach issues from food, but two years ago while in Mexico, I got a terrible case of Montezuma's Revenge.  So this last year, I asked my GP for his recommendation.  He gave me two prescriptions as a contingency:  Lonox (generic Diphenoxylate) and Ciprofloxacin (antibiotic).

Luckily, I didn't need to use them but I didn't want to be there with nothing in case I was hit again.

Kurt


----------



## pittle (Mar 29, 2009)

I always have some Imodium or Pepto tablets in my vacation first aid kit, but have not ever needed to take either.  We have gone to Mexico 3-6 weeks each year for the past 10 and not gotten sick - except for the time we were at an A/I resort and my brother kept refilling my margaritas when I was not looking while we were sitting at a pool bar!    (The sickness had nothing to do with the food!)  I tend to skip margaritas now!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 29, 2009)

My buddy Dave starts taking Pepto Bismo a week before he heads down to Mexico.


----------



## mhouser (Mar 29, 2009)

I got sick last year in Mazatlan at a very nice resort where we ate almost exclusively.  The day it struck we had a notice placed under our door saying there was a problem with the resort's water system and not to drink any water.  It was too late for me!  I had had a small amount the night before to dilute my Margarita (resort had previously said the system was self-contained and totally safe) and that was the culprit!  Fortunately, I had gotten a prescription for Cipro from my GI dr. before I left, started taking it when I got sick,  and the bug was short-lived (less than 2 days).  I also took Imodium and Pepto Bismol tabs most of the time I was there.
    So, even in a beautiful resort..drink only bottled water and slide a piece of lime around the opening of any bottle you open.  This will help kill bacteria and this tip came from the owner of a B&B down there who never has gotten sick.   Be sure you make your ice out of bottled water.  We didn't eat any fruit or juice off the street either.
    BTW, you can get Cipro, or its equivalent over the counter in some Mexican drugstores.  Probably better to bring it from home though.


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 29, 2009)

When you’re in Mexico the runs are called, “A case of the SQUIRTS”!     And, you are cautioned not to “Brown Strip” your drawers.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2009)

jschmidt said:


> When you’re in Mexico the runs are called, “A case of the SQUIRTS”!     And, you are cautioned not to “Brown Strip” you drawers.



Ewwwwwww


----------



## Transit (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried being carefull but I'm 3 for 3 getting Montazuma's revenge .No more Mexico for me.


----------



## Idahodude (Mar 29, 2009)

If you follow the advice above and are travelling in a typical "touristy" part of Mexico, you'll probably not have any problems.  No one I know ever has.  In fact, my brother recently had problems when he left the US and got better while in Mexico.  Probably don't need to take any meds with you as Imodium, Diphenoxylate, Cipro, and many other medications can be purchased at local pharmacies.  In fact, many people in the past would go to Mexico to get their medications more cheaply than they could in the US.  (Although I don't think that's as helpful anymore.)  Still, if you absolutely must take something with you, I'd recommend the following in order:

1.  Pepto tablets - not only can these decrease your diarrhea, but they truly are mildly antibacterial so can treat the problem, not just cover the symptoms.  They can bind you up and will turn your stool dark.
2.  Cipro - this is cheap in the US now and is effective for most types of inectious (bacterial) diarrhea that you can get.  Still, you probably won't need it, and if you do, it is available in the local pharmacies.

Have a great trip!


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Been to Cancun and Mazatlan - very different results!*

Another couple and my DH and I went to Cancun to an AI Gold Crown resort and we ALL got terribly sick!  It was the most awful vacation ever!  We all ended up going to the doctor once we got home!

After that experience, we decided to try Mazatlan, a non-AI, and did some 'preventive care'.  For a week before leaving,  we took acidophilus tablets and ate acidophilus yogurt and were extra careful when we got there.  It was a great vacation and no one in our party (7 of us) got sick!! 

We'll try it again . . . hopefully sometime soon!


----------



## pammex (Mar 30, 2009)

Take acidophillus pills starting 3 weeks before your trip...and continue taking till you get home....get the ones not requiring refrigeration.  Eat lots of yogurt with live bacteria before coming and while in Mexico.  

Wash your hands, and I repeat wash your hands constantly especialy before eating and need I say after using the bano ( bathroom).  

Wear sunblock every single day...and reapply often...you need a high number...like nothing under 30 in Mexico, we use 50!!!  You will still tan!  The sun is strong here, once you do get a base tan you can go down to a lower number if you dare.

Stay hydrated....drink plenty of water....lots of water....

Ah yes the water. all quality resorts have purified water...well it is the maintenance and such...so my best advise drink only bottled purified water and lots of it, that includes in the coffee maker, bottled.  Ice as long as in cubes or shapes...fine....Teeth brushing...bottled water...

Street vendors, only if there are a lot of locals/Mexicans that live there eating there, not Mexican tourists to the area, they know if good or not and they do not want to get sick anymore than you.  Watch the process if person making food handles money...walk away!  

Fruits , veggies etc. in restaurants, and resorts usually fine. If you buy and eat you can soak in water, with microdine or bleach, 5 drops or so for a gallon of water, soak fruit in that 10-20 minutes, should be fine.. or peel, but remeber when you peel you can pass nasties to fruit.....anyway.  

Salads and such, if in doubt ask if it has been cleansed in microdine or such...

Pepto Bismol is good if you start with any symptoms....and if can't get out of bathroom well lomotil ( both can be purchased here over counter).  Use the lomotil only if can't get out of bathroom.  Do not suggest continual use of Pepto....or preventative Pepto.  

More than 24 hours of vomiting or diarrhea seek a DR., you can dehydrate quickly here.  Gatorade or such will help but more than 24 hours you need medical attention....

Rememebr you are eating different foods, drinking maybe more than usual, sunning more and in strong sun...overdoing, vacation though fun does create stress in body in traveling.....flying many things are caught on plane along with the stress involved.  

Cipro or similar is great if you have food poisoning.....it is not for Montezuma's revenge or parasites.  So if in doubt seek medical attention, many times pharmacies (farmacies in Mexico, have a DR. on site) ( or they know what you should take), if you are on numerous other medications then seek a regualr DR and tell what you are on as well as allergies.  

Limes squeeze them into and on everything, they kill many germs, parasites etc.  

All Inclusives buffets....watch the food changes, replenishment, watch the scoops used to pick up food, temp of food etc.  Cheaper AI's usually have cheaper food and cheaper precautions etc.  

You may get sick regardless for a day just from the change to your system....the acidophillus helps this as well as loading up on Vit. C before traveling.......

Food poisoning can be quickly dealt with via antibiotics for such...remeber it can take anywhere from 4 hrs to 36 hours to get sick, so may not be last thing you ate.

Parasites easily handled for the most part in Mexico with simple medication....

Montezuma's Revenge...Pepto Bismol...lomotil.....

I get sick evertime when I go to states as well... it is change to system....I do the exact same as I am advising here when I go to states......and I never drink the water!!!  LOL.  Only purified, not spring, purified in states for me.  Here too!

You can get parasites anywhere in world....I got Giardia in states, and that is a hard one to heal.  They are quick to diagnose them here though as opposed to some states in US who are less familiar with them.  

Food poisoning you usually have fever and vomit, parasites and Montezuma's revenge, no fever and usually not vomiting.....

Mental attitude if you think you will get sick yup you will...mind over matter...take the acidophillus and think you wil not be sick....keep reminding yourself of this....drink the bottled water an think of it as an easy precaution...

Get as much rest before trip as possible and go easy in sun and with different spicy foods first day or so as well as alcohol....bear in mind as well beer is different here, tequila for the most part is stronger proof etc..so go easy ..oh and the pretty frozen fruit alcohol drinks, pina colada etc.....too many of course cause diarrhea!!!  

For us....hubby travels back and forth constantly the acidophillus is the key and bottled water.  

Do not hesitate to go to Dr. here, most are very good and caring to boot.  As a former health professional I have the utmost faith in the Dr's here, so do not hesitate.  They know what is going around, they know what is prevelent and they know what tourists get....

Buena Suerte ( good luck).....and think I am not going to get sick....and follow the above....


----------



## pammex (Mar 30, 2009)

oops forgot..be cautious with preventative antibiotics they kill the good germs as well as bad which you are trying to increase the good flora or germs in gut to fight any nasty ones.  So use caution in taking Cipro or others as preventative.  Pepto Bismol as prevention also has many side effects and is a drug, so use only at first sign of need.....and they will bind you up...


----------



## e.bram (Mar 30, 2009)

If one has to take all these precautions, why go to Mexico?Doesn't sound like much fun.


----------



## geekette (Mar 30, 2009)

I took Pepto (liquid formation) and Tums and never needed either one.  I do steer clear of Spicy Foods.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2009)

e.bram said:


> If one has to take all these precautions, why go to Mexico?Doesn't sound like much fun.



The vast majority of people traveling to Mexico will not get sick. If this was a major problem, the word would get out and Mexico's #1 industry would crash. It simply is not worth worrying about. That said, many U.S. and European tourists digestive systems are unaccustomed to the somewhat spicy foods and fresh veggies and seafoods that predominate the tropical diet. Some of these folks will have an adverse experience. 

If tourists simply wash their hands, use common sense with uncooked foods, and don't go overboard on the alcohol, odds are they will have a fun and memorable experience in a warm and friendly country.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elli (Mar 30, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> The vast majority of people traveling to Mexico will not get sick. If this was a major problem, the word would get out and Mexico's #1 industry would crash. It simply is not worth worrying about. That said, many U.S. and European tourists digestive systems are unaccustomed to the somewhat spicy foods and fresh veggies and seafoods that predominate the tropical diet. Some of these folks will have an adverse experience.
> 
> If tourists simply wash their hands, use common sense with uncooked foods, and don't go overboard on the alcohol, odds are they will have a fun and memorable experience in a warm and friendly country.
> 
> Jim Ricks


Jim, I am sure you have noticed - when e.bram posts, it is usually something negative.


----------



## pammex (Mar 31, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> The vast majority of people traveling to Mexico will not get sick. If this was a major problem, the word would get out and Mexico's #1 industry would crash. It simply is not worth worrying about. That said, many U.S. and European tourists digestive systems are unaccustomed to the somewhat spicy foods and fresh veggies and seafoods that predominate the tropical diet. Some of these folks will have an adverse experience.
> 
> If tourists simply wash their hands, use common sense with uncooked foods, and don't go overboard on the alcohol, odds are they will have a fun and memorable experience in a warm and friendly country.
> 
> Jim Ricks



This is good , firm advise.....along with the acidophillus which will help you anywhere in the world.....many who live in US take it routinely as well... Just increases the good flora in your gut, it is great after taking antibiotics to restore the good flora that has been killed by the antibiotics.  The hand washing should f course be done wherever you are.......

All the other info is just for those who do happen to have sensitive tummies, or get sick from who knows what.....some people just need to be prepared....

So why go back to US when I do all these things to go there e.bram?  So many precautions...change to system that is why.......


----------



## pjrose (Mar 31, 2009)

*Worse gas from sugar free candy*

I ate some sugar free jelly beans last night, and I've been paying the price for that FAR WORSE than anything I've ever experienced in Mexico


----------



## alfie (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got home from a 6 week stay in Mexico and was feeling quite find until I decided to go out for a hamburger and fries.  Boy, did I get sick.  I guess my stomach has to get used to good food..:hysterical:


----------



## gcole (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a very sensitive stomach I the food has never made me sick. Now over indulging in achohol....


----------



## pgrrider (Apr 3, 2009)

people can get sick anywhere....even at home..!!  There are street vendors in Boston,MA who wear latex gloves (the same pair all day!!!!!) and handle money, scratch their butts, pick their noses, and on and on.....!!!  Just use common sense when eating anywhere...and sometimes you still get sick!!  Many people blame their gastric distress, when travelling in Mexico, on the water....but many people have 4-5 beers, a few "umbrella" drinks, a couple shots of tequila and eat like pigs.....THAT IS WHY MOST GET ILL..!:hysterical:


----------



## sg0578280 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the advise.  I am going to Mazatlan..So will take the pepto, lomotil and eat yogurt.. I really appreciate all the responses.  Its sooooo.....good to be a member of TUG. You can't go wrong..

bye


----------



## pammex (Apr 5, 2009)

Have fun in Mazatlan, we go there at least once a year....we own timeshare there...where are you staying?  I do suggest the acidophillus, really boosts your guts resistance to outsiders ie : foreigners LOL.  I also suggest purified bottled water.  Other than that enjoy, take it easy on the sunning, and alcohol, at least the first few days......Enjoy!!!


----------



## Clintshare (Apr 17, 2009)

Been to Mazatlan 5 trips. A little distress for a day or two on one trip. No Monteczuma. The resorts have purified water. the restaurants in the golden zone have purified water... at least the ones that tourists frequent.

Stay away from street food is numero uno! If you have a queasy stomach, drink bottled water... or Beer. 

Tip. We buy a 2 liter of bottled water at Soriano, Mega or Wal Mart and use it in the room for coffee and tea. Bring your Dunkin Donuts ground coffee... or 8 '0clock or your favorite. Local coffee is different.

Fruits, veggies, cheeses etc from the supermarkets above have been fine by us. Perhaps wash them a little extra. 

Poster Jim above sums it up "If tourists simply wash their hands, use common sense with uncooked foods, and don't go overboard on the alcohol, odds are they will have a fun and memorable experience in a warm and friendly country."


----------



## Clintshare (Apr 17, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I ate some sugar free jelly beans last night, and I've been paying the price for that FAR WORSE than anything I've ever experienced in Mexico




Sorbitol??


----------



## sg0578280 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi

Just returned from my trip to Mexico.  I took a pepto chewable before each main meal and I was just fine.  Also bought some yogurt for breakfast.  I ate fajitas, tortilla and had salsa in the local restuaurants and did not get diarrhoea or vomiting.  

Thanks for your advise


----------



## capjak (Apr 24, 2009)

*Rifaximin*

Take Rifaximin (need a prescription) with you and if you do get sick it will be gone in 24 hours of taking Rifaximin.

Rifaximin protects against Montezuma's revenge
Fri May 20, 2005 03:19 PM ET 
NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - The antibiotic rifaximin seems to be effective for preventing travelers' diarrhea, not just for treating the problem, according to a new report. 

Rifaximin, sold under the brand name Xifaxan (and possibly others), is not absorbed into the bloodstream so it's useful for treating intestinal infections. It has proven to be an effective treatment for travelers' diarrhea, and was recently approved for this purpose in the US.


----------



## aptiva (Apr 24, 2009)

My trip from Hell happened in San Antonio. Bacterial Gastrointestinitis (sp)
2 trips to hospital. Indoors  5 days of our week. 
Picked up on the plane going down-- probably.  
So how do you know.  
Also picked up Hepatitis in Mexico once after having many great trips there.
Have I been back to Mexico??   Yes. 
Que sera sera.        
==== happens..


----------



## Carol C (Apr 25, 2009)

aptiva said:


> My trip from Hell happened in San Antonio. Bacterial Gastrointestinitis (sp)
> 2 trips to hospital. Indoors  5 days of our week.
> Picked up on the plane going down-- probably.
> So how do you know.
> ...



Death happens, too. A routine case of "tourista" would be the least of my worries if I had plans to travel to Mexico in the coming weeks. Click here for some really scary stuff:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090425/ap_on_re_eu/un_un_mexico_swine_flu


----------



## pjrose (Apr 25, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I ate some sugar free jelly beans last night, and I've been paying the price for that FAR WORSE than anything I've ever experienced in Mexico





Clintshare said:


> Sorbitol??



Maltitol syrup, lactitol, modified food starch, polydextrose, maltitol, polyglycitol, sucralose, citric acid, natural and artificial flavors, FD&C Colors (yellow #5 & #6, yellow #5 & #6 lake, red #40, red #40 lake, blue #1, blue #2 lake), tapioca, dextrin, beeswax, carnauba wax, confectioners glaze, salt.

Something in that ingredient list is EVIL.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 25, 2009)

I think it is those things that end on -itol. They are the ones that cause diarrhea when consumed in excess.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 28, 2009)

Right now I wouldn't go without Tamiflu!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 13, 2015)

Any updates, getting ready to head to Cancun for a week?


----------



## cubigbird (May 13, 2015)

As silly as it sounds, I drink a coke a day or chase it with meals.  Coke is so acidic that it will clean out your system.  Within moderation, I've eaten fruit, veggies and had some water, chased it with a coke and I've been fine, never gotten sick.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 13, 2015)

*Make sure you are up to date with Hep A*



aptiva said:


> Also picked up Hepatitis in Mexico once after having many great trips there.



Hepatitis A is the big danger down there since they dump raw sewage into waterways.  Just make sure you are up to date with your Hep A vaccine, use the basic food and water advice above and no worries.


----------



## bogey21 (May 13, 2015)

I spent about 3 months in Mexico City some 50 years ago.  My recollection is that I got something at the local drug store that solved the problem.  Note that I am dealing with a 50 year old memory but I think what I bought was called Entero Vioformo or something like that.

George


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2015)

Assuming the traveler's immune system is normally healthy, using water from the municipal, or resort's purified water system, along with normal hand washing, etc. You'll be fine. The city, and resorts cannot have tourists getting sick, and telling their friends where they think it happened.

Most travelers to Mexico who get some stomach distress, when pressed, well mention an unusual bout or two with more alcohol than they usually consume.

I did get some great over-the-counter meds for it. It was a combination of kaolin (kaopectate) and an antibiotic- don't remember which one. It whipped my tummy into shape after getting into some suspect shellfish in a small village.

Jim


----------



## ilene13 (May 13, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> Any updates, getting ready to head to Cancun for a week?



You can buy an over the counter version of lomotil here in the states.  I'd take it with me just in case. We go to Mexico 3/4 weeks a year and Never get sick.  This year we spent a week at the Grand Luxxe before we moved to the Royal Sands for 2 weeks.  While at the Grand Luxxe my husband, (a physician) contracted ecoli.  Although we had the right meds with us, he became severely dehydrated so we paid a visit to the RR physician.  She was spectacular, so if worse comes to worse you know you will have an competent physician at the RI.


----------



## rpennisi (May 13, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> You can buy an over the counter version of lomotil here in the states.  I'd take it with me just in case. We go to Mexico 3/4 weeks a year and Never get sick.  This year we spent a week at the Grand Luxxe before we moved to the Royal Sands for 2 weeks.  While at the Grand Luxxe my husband, (a physician) contracted ecoli.  Although we had the right meds with us, he became severely dehydrated so we paid a visit to the RR physician.  She was spectacular, so if worse comes to worse you know you will have an competent physician at the RI.



RR and RI??


----------



## ilene13 (May 13, 2015)

Royal Resorts and Royal Islander.  Riverdee is going to the Royal Islander.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 14, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> The vast majority of people traveling to Mexico will not get sick. If this was a major problem, the word would get out and Mexico's #1 industry would crash. It simply is not worth worrying about. That said, many U.S. and European tourists digestive systems are unaccustomed to the somewhat spicy foods and fresh veggies and seafoods that predominate the tropical diet. Some of these folks will have an adverse experience.
> 
> If tourists simply wash their hands, use common sense with uncooked foods, and *don't go overboard on the alcohol*, odds are they will have a fun and memorable experience in a warm and friendly country.
> 
> Jim Ricks



IMHO, the #1 cause for illness, not food. Combined with over exposure to sun.


----------



## moonstone (May 14, 2015)

Riverdee, its too late for this trip, but for the future there is a very good product (not really a drug, more of a vaccine) out called Dukoral. It prevents travellers' diarrhea & stomach upsets. Its available OTC here in Canada (but our Dr gave us a prescription so our benefits would cover part of the cost).  Its a powder that you mix into a glass of water and drink (citrus flavored). You need to take 2 doses, a week (or up to 6 wks) apart, with the last dose at least 1 week before your trip. Its good for 6 mos and then you just need 1 dose if going on vacation within the next 5 years.

We have used it with great success when travelling to Mexico, Cuba & Belize.

~Diane


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2015)

Thing start to happen as you age. Its not just the squirts you need to think about. In the last year my wifes cousin passed away in Manzanillo from health problems. I saw a man laying dead under a blue tarp in a Romantic Zone restaurant. He was a GB Packers fan.

Worst of all for me was I dropped a kidney stone and couldn't figure out what was happening until I passed one after five days. 

I had bought trip insurance and have been doing so for the last five years. I almost used it on this trip. 

Bill


----------

